# MuseScore Playback



## VSriHarsha (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello!

How to make a particular instrument play, only the 2nd time ( I mean when selected bars are repeated ) with the other instruments, but not the first time. 

I gotta say am quite new to MuseScore. I am wondering if it’s possible at all.


----------

